# High Desert Gamers, Southern CA



## DackBlackhawk (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi! I'm looking for any gamers of D&D, Star Wars or L5R here in the high desert of Apple Valley, Victorville, or Hesperia, here in Southern California.  I have DM and Player Experience, and plenty of it.


----------

